# BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkIV 1.8T



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

We are proud to offer our complete line of performance motor mounts for all MkIV 1.8T/2.0L/1.9TDi and most VR6 applications. Our line of mounts is unlike any other poly options available. They are produced from a two part liquid cast system in several durometers. This results in both a more uniform product as well as a more durable one.

Though MkIV's tolerate performance mounts better than older VW chassis, it should be noted that different motors will react differently to the stages. The 1.8T/2.0L/1.9TDi engines both weighs less and are positioned differently than the VR6's. In general, the 4-cylinder engines will experience more vibration than the VR6's with the same mounts. Please check the descriptions on our website for our recommendations.

To see our entire portfolio of Mk4 engine mounts,.

Please post here, PM, or email us at: [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i need somew


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

our current drag car only uses BFI mount and the next one will only trust BFI as well, top noth product, we have push the limits of the mk3 stuff with zero failure wich is why our next drag will run only BFI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you guys know what we need to next year talk to you guys later


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (autoxtrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autoxtrem* »_our current drag car only uses BFI mount and the next one will only trust BFI as well, top noth product, we have push the limits of the mk3 stuff with zero failure wich is why our next drag will run only BFI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you guys know what we need to next year talk to you guys later









Thanks Guys


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

how come no custom machined trans mount ?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_how come no custom machined trans mount ?

There is no need for them beyond aesthetics. Our Trans Inserts are designed to replace the old rubber inserts within the factory mount. This makes them less expensive to manufacture and allows for use of the proven factory mount housing. 
There was no other alternative when it came to the engine side, as it is a hydraulic mount with no provisions for an insert - so to the drawing board we went. The result is the CNC'd Aluminum and Stainless Steel Engine side mount, born out of necessity and not for reasons of style... Though they do look damn good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkIV 1.8T (black forest ind)*

Just wondering, is there a recommended way to install the dog bone inserts? I got mine in OK... after a while, but the long bolt that goes through the inserts is not long enough unless the inserts are compressed (which being much harder than stock, takes alot of force to do). I ended up rigging up a device with a plate and two c-clamps to compress the entire mount so I could get that bolt in. 
If I had to do it again, I would have purchased the pre-assembled








Anyways, I could not believe how literally JELLO the stock rubber is and the BFI (stg 1) mount I is a HUGE improvement http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkIV 1.8T (Chemhalo)*

Compressing them any way you can is the recommended method. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkIV 1.8T (black forest ind)*

Regarding the dogbone mounts, in the picture it appears that the rubber on the side where it bolts to the transmission is still a stock rubber piece?
TIA


----------



## tainted_demon (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkIV 1.8T (stickman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stickman* »_Regarding the dogbone mounts, in the picture it appears that the rubber on the side where it bolts to the transmission is still a stock rubber piece?
TIA

That piece is known to have a very high failure rate for the aftermarket setup and it's actually not warrantied when you buy a 3 piece kit. It looks like BFI skipped it due to the stock one being very very good on it's own.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkIV 1.8T (tainted_demon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tainted_demon* »_
That piece is known to have a very high failure rate for the aftermarket setup and it's actually not warrantied when you buy a 3 piece kit. It looks like BFI skipped it due to the stock one being very very good on it's own.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Exactly!


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkIV 1.8T (tainted_demon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tainted_demon* »_
That piece is known to have a very high failure rate for the aftermarket setup and it's actually not warrantied when you buy a 3 piece kit. It looks like BFI skipped it due to the stock one being very very good on it's own.

Umm, which piece has a high failure rate. I'm confused by your reply. On the first sentence you said it has a high failure rate and on the last sentence you said the stock one is very good on its own?
Either way I have had that rubber piece go out on me, so that is why I am asking.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkIV 1.8T (stickman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stickman* »_
Umm, which piece has a high failure rate. 


The round forward most bushing is the part in question. It is not recommended to replace it with Poly as it makes the dogbone far too aggressive, running the risk of breaking hardware as well as transmitting more vibration into the cabin. We have found that a new, factory round forward most bushing is the best way to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkIV 1.8T (black forest ind)*

I'll find out how long this one lasts.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkIV 1.8T (black forest ind)*

So I see the Stg1 transmission mount inserts, but are there inserts for the engine mount that is NOT preassembled? Or, is simply swapping the engine mount inserts not do-able?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_So I see the Stg1 transmission mount inserts, but are there inserts for the engine mount that is NOT preassembled? Or, is simply swapping the engine mount inserts not do-able?


see 034 thread about failed castings.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ejg3855)*

No, I remember reading that, I'm talking about simply swapping new bushings into the OEM mounts


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

yea thats "basically" what 034 was doing and the castings had issues. 
Maybe I am missing your point.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkIV 1.8T (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_So I see the Stg1 transmission mount inserts, but are there inserts for the engine mount that is NOT preassembled? Or, is simply swapping the engine mount inserts not do-able?

The reason there are no inserts for the Engine side mount is that it is Hydraulic and not a simple rubber damper within a metal shell. The Engine side mounts' hydraulics leave no chance of producing an insert for it.

We chose to design our own mount, rather than contract out to have an existing factory mount modified.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkIV 1.8T (black forest ind)*

oic, didn't know that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What kind of quality are your castings?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_oic, didn't know that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What kind of quality are your castings?



the motor side arent castings. the are a new cnc part very similar in concept to VF. I am so confused its like you didn't read the post.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ejg3855)*

The post says almost nothing about the engine side mounts aside from the fact that they were a few years in development...it says nothing about how you can't just swap in new bushings because of the hydraulic setup of the engine mount and that it HAS to be this way. I only asked because it wasn't clear and I didn't know - now I do


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_The post says almost nothing about the engine side mounts aside from the fact that they were a few years in development...it says nothing about how you can't just swap in new bushings because of the hydraulic setup of the engine mount and that it HAS to be this way. I only asked because it wasn't clear and I didn't know - now I do

Is everything clear at this point? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI - Motor Mounts - Polyurethane solutions for your MkIV 1.8T (black forest ind)*

 BFI's New Facility Construction Progress


----------



## OJwerks (Oct 22, 2005)

Are the trans. mounts compatible with tiptronic ?? Also, I see on your site Stage 1 mounts are not available. Please let me know if they are. 


_Modified by OJwerks at 11:35 AM 10-27-2009_


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (OJwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OJwerks* »_Are the trans. mounts compatible with tiptronic ?? Also, I see on your site Stage 1 mounts are not available. Please let me know if they are. 

Our Mk4 Transmission Mount Inserts are compatible with all Manual or Auto/Tip Transmission Vehicles

They are all in stock at this time :thumbup:


----------



## aknickintyme (Aug 26, 2009)

i ordered the stage 2 bogbone inserts but had no means of compressing the inserts, they were too stiff. 
so i went to a bolt store and bought a bolt just slightly longer then the factory bolt for the mount.
and it worked. 
is it ok that i did this?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

The insert needs to be compressed fully to function as designed - we recommend placing the mount in a vice to compress the bushing so that the bolt engages. What you have done may not cause any harm, but we cannot ensure that the product will function properly with a longer bolt in place. :beer:


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

In for some reviews and opinions. :thumbup:


----------



## Skunk25 (Oct 3, 2010)

Just installed a set of the stage one dog bone mounts this weekend. Very pleased, no vibration issues, better feel when shifting. helps with the wheel hop! 25 bucks very well spent!:thumbup:


----------



## J_Bone (Apr 11, 2009)

I have the stage 1 set. They fixed my IC pipes from flying off due to engine rock under heavy torque.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

J_Bone said:


> I have the stage 1 set. They fixed my IC pipes from flying off due to engine rock under heavy torque.


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

If i had money... id buy the complete engine mounts stage 2...


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

I currently have the stage 2 engine mount (very high quality cnc part I might add) and stage 2 trans mount installed on my 337. I also have the dog bone mount as well. Waiting on my Heli coil kit to come in (bolt ripped out threads). Should be in by the end of the week. 

Full review coming. So far it's looking very good. Great value for the $$.


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

I have had the BFi Stage 1 dog bone mount for over a year. I installed it with the 034 street density engine and tranny mounts at the same time. Everything was great at first. It fixed my DP rubbing on the steering rack during acceleration. Now for the past few months it has been back and getting worse. 

I don't know yet if its the Dog Bone mount or Engine/Tranny mount. I was thinking the Dog Bone had the bigger effect of torque movement but I'm not sure . 

Stay Tuned. If its either one of the 034 mounts I will be switching to complete BFI. But if its BFi then I don't know what to do. I only have a k04. Its no beast


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

It's only natural for the mounts to get softer as more wear is put on them. Get the stg 2 dog bone mount. Keep that movement to A minimum.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Ok guys I have the all three mounts buttoned up on the car. Car has 171k mi on it with just your basic bolt ons (chip, exhaust, etc.). 

Shipping: parts were on my front porch within three days of the order being placed.

Installation was fairly simple and straight forward. All new hardware comes with the engine mounts (none came with the dogbone). An Installation guide is on their web page.

Initial reaction on fireup: the car vibrates hardcore now. That was to be expected though so I'll move
On to the next subject. 

Test drive: had significant increase of power to the ground (ass dyno) over the tired oem mounts. I previously had the EIP dogbone mount. No wheel hop either. Increased cabin noise due to the stiffer mounts transferring all the resonance from the engine to the chassis. Somehow my lightened flywheel is not making as much noise with the mounts (not sure if it's related).


Overall feel: better throttle response. I'll be rockin these bad boys from now on. :beer: for Black Forest Industries. If you don't mind a little bit of vibration these are a great upgrade.

Customer service was great. I had a couple of questions about the bolts and they had all the Answers I was looking for.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

We really appreciate the in depth review. A lot of people should find it as a great point of reference. The mounts should also settle a bit over the next couple of weeks. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

Three3Se7en said:


> It's only natural for the mounts to get softer as more wear is put on them. Get the stg 2 dog bone mount. Keep that movement to A minimum.



Well as it turns out, The Line Density (Street) Tranny Mount fell apart. The rubber just desinigrated. My OEM Rubber Mount with 150k on it is in better shape. What a waste of money:thumbdown:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

GTIRACER2.0t said:


> Well as it turns out, The Line Density (Street) Tranny Mount fell apart. The rubber just desinigrated. My OEM Rubber Mount with 150k on it is in better shape. What a waste of money:thumbdown:


We're offering 25% off on our motor mounts for our Black Friday sale. Perfect time to give them a try! :thumbup:


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

black forest ind said:


> We're offering 25% off on our motor mounts for our Black Friday sale. Perfect time to give them a try! :thumbup:


How funny. I was just getting ready to order the tranny mount to day to go with my BFI DB mount. Good thing I saw this. I dont want to wait till end of week but for 25% i guess its worth it


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Damn! I Don't Know How I Missed This! Is The Sale Still Going? I Was Looking At These Yesterday, But I Bought A Turbo Blanket & New Window Switches Today :facepalm:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Big_Tom said:


> Damn! I Don't Know How I Missed This! Is The Sale Still Going? I Was Looking At These Yesterday, But I Bought A Turbo Blanket & New Window Switches Today :facepalm:


We're now having a 10% off sale on all items on our website until December 31. Coupon code: *BFHS10* :beer::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

black forest ind said:


> We're now having a 10% off sale on all items on our website until December 31. Coupon code: *BFHS10* :beer::beer:


I Just Ordered Coilovers Yesterday!  Everything is on sale right now  You'll be hearing from me before Dec 31st lol


----------



## mikemosquito (Apr 20, 2010)

Have Stage 1 Transmission Mount & Dogbone Insert for well over 2 years (maybe 3) and lovin them. No more engine rock. Coupled with a Neuspeed short shift kit. :beer: 

:thumbup: to BFI!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

We appreciate the support. :beer:


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

black forest ind said:


> We're now having a 10% off sale on all items on our website until December 31. Coupon code: *BFHS10* :beer::beer:


:banghead: Arrrgh, I ordered my Stg 1 Kit and Front LCA bushings and didn't know! Oh well, they're going in soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Got about 2000 miles on these mounts. They have settled in quite a bit. 
Cabin is still pretty loud though. A lot less vibration though. :beer:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

schwartzmagic said:


> I wish you guys made the transmission mount similar to your engine one.
> 
> So nice looking


 There's something in the works . . . stay tuned!


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

I sent this to you guys via email but I'll ask here also:

I have a 2002 Jetta 1.8t w/ the 09a 5speed tiptronic auto...is your pre-assembled Stage 1 transmission mount compatible with this transmission? And do both the motor and tranny mounts come with new stretch bolts?

Thanks much!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

bcruze said:


> I sent this to you guys via email but I'll ask here also:
> 
> I have a 2002 Jetta 1.8t w/ the 09a 5speed tiptronic auto...is your pre-assembled Stage 1 transmission mount compatible with this transmission? And do both the motor and tranny mounts come with new stretch bolts?
> 
> Thanks much!


Yes, our pre-assembled transmission mount will work with your application. :thumbup:


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

black forest ind said:


> Yes, our pre-assembled transmission mount will work with your application. :thumbup:


Thanks for the reply...how about the bolts? I read where the engine side comes with upgraded bolts, does the same apply to the transmission side or am I gonna have to get new stretch bolts separately?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

bcruze said:


> Thanks for the reply...how about the bolts? I read where the engine side comes with upgraded bolts, does the same apply to the transmission side or am I gonna have to get new stretch bolts separately?


They do not come with bolts but you should be able to reuse the bolts without any issues.


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

black forest ind said:


> They do not come with bolts but you should be able to reuse the bolts without any issues.


But the engine side mount does come with new hardware, right?

(sorry, just trying to get all my ducks in a row...thanks for your patience)


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

bcruze said:


> But the engine side mount does come with new hardware, right?
> 
> (sorry, just trying to get all my ducks in a row...thanks for your patience)


That's correct, they do come with new hardware. No worries at all. :beer:


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

i have all three mounts on my car motor tranny and dogbone all stage 2 and i love it motor doesnt move car feels great! great product:beer:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

adema69 said:


> i have all three mounts on my car motor tranny and dogbone all stage 2 and i love it motor doesnt move car feels great! great product:beer:


Glad to hear your enjoying them :thumbup:


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

Got my engine and dogbone mount installed, great product. Waiting for a possible machined transmission mount now (as long as it'll work with my 5sp auto tip).


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Eta on those new mounts?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Three3Se7en said:


> Eta on those new mounts?


 Not at the moment unfortunately. opcorn:


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

black forest ind said:


> Not at the moment unfortunately. opcorn:


 Got a picture or mock up of what it'll look like? Or any details?


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

and if you put the dog bone mount on backwards Paul will just laugh at you and fix it....


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

I normally don't do this (pimp a product) but I love what the BFI dog bone mount did for my car. I bought the whole mount, not just the inserts... That whole mess of cramming the inserts into my mount looked like a PITA. Other than the rear sway bar, this was one of my favorite upgrades.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

gsprobe said:


> I normally don't do this (pimp a product) but I love what the BFI dog bone mount did for my car. I bought the whole mount, not just the inserts... That whole mess of cramming the inserts into my mount looked like a PITA. Other than the rear sway bar, this was one of my favorite upgrades.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

schwartzmagic said:


> Okay, now hurry up and finish the new passenger side one so I can buy them both at the same time


We're getting there! :beer: opcorn:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Do you ship to Canada? I was on your website but I only saw shipping to the states in your checkout options.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

sabbySC said:


> Do you ship to Canada? I was on your website but I only saw shipping to the states in your checkout options.


We do ship to Canada but unfortunately our website is not setup to process Canadian orders. We request that you send all Canadian order inquiries to [email protected].


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

can you guys get me just the lil circlular bushing on the dogbone mount??


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

weenerdog3443 said:


> can you guys get me just the lil circlular bushing on the dogbone mount??


Unfortunately no we can not.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

eace:


----------



## EURidahO (Jul 10, 2006)

I already have an upgraded dogbone mount, do you guys offer any kind of deal for buying a motor and tranny mount together? I see that you have all 3 mounts for like $295 which is basically a free dogbone but you think we could work something out for me?


----------



## redrider825 (Aug 13, 2009)

Any update on the new tranny mount?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

EURidahO said:


> I already have an upgraded dogbone mount, do you guys offer any kind of deal for buying a motor and tranny mount together? I see that you have all 3 mounts for like $295 which is basically a free dogbone but you think we could work something out for me?


Unfortunately we do not have any promotions running at the moment. 



redrider825 said:


> Any update on the new tranny mount?


Allllmost there. We're fitting the prototype in one of our vehicles now. opcorn:


----------



## Bacon11 (Jan 20, 2010)

Is this new trans mount a complete replacement, similar to the engine side?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Bacon11 said:


> Is this new trans mount a complete replacement, similar to the engine side?


Yes, we should be able to offer a full replacement for the transmission mount shortly. Stay tuned.


----------



## Bacon11 (Jan 20, 2010)

ETA to retail?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

installed a stg 2 insert kit today and holy smokes vibration usa. Its worse than my old mk3 with all 3 stg 2 mounts. I am giving it about 500miles. See how it calms down.
I had a stg 2 dogbone in my vr6 and it had almost no vibrations more than stock.

1200-1800 is back massage time. 
But I have 0 wheel hop, shifts are butter now with the 42dd bushings, and I get 2nd gear rubber.


----------



## Bacon11 (Jan 20, 2010)

I've got the stage 1 dogbone insert kit. :thumbup: Got it through HS Tuning. :thumbup:

Good stuff. Really noticeable when shifting. :thumbup:

Working on getting the stage 1 or 2 engine/trans mounts...


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Slimjimmn said:


> installed a stg 2 insert kit today and holy smokes vibration usa. Its worse than my old mk3 with all 3 stg 2 mounts. I am giving it about 500miles. See how it calms down.
> I had a stg 2 dogbone in my vr6 and it had almost no vibrations more than stock.
> 
> 1200-1800 is back massage time.
> But I have 0 wheel hop, shifts are butter now with the 42dd bushings, and I get 2nd gear rubber.





Bacon11 said:


> I've got the stage 1 dogbone insert kit. :thumbup: Got it through HS Tuning. :thumbup:
> 
> Good stuff. Really noticeable when shifting. :thumbup:
> 
> Working on getting the stage 1 or 2 engine/trans mounts...


We appreciate the feedback and the support. :beer:


----------



## 02'GTIMAN (Sep 5, 2008)

Just making sure trans mount will work for automatic trans as well.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

02'GTIMAN said:


> Just making sure trans mount will work for automatic trans as well.


The insert will work but unfortunately the preassembled mount is not compatible. :thumbup:


----------



## Bacon11 (Jan 20, 2010)

Any idea when it'll hit retail? My engine and trans mounts are hurting...


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Bacon11 said:


> Any idea when it'll hit retail? My engine and trans mounts are hurting...


Test fitting again today. We appreciate your patience. opcorn:


----------



## Bacon11 (Jan 20, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

black forest ind said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *stickman* »_
> Umm, which piece has a high failure rate.
> 
> 
> The round forward most bushing is the part in question. It is not recommended to replace it with Poly as it makes the dogbone far too aggressive, running the risk of breaking hardware as well as transmitting more vibration into the cabin. We have found that a new, factory round forward most bushing is the best way to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


I bought a new dogbone from 034 with their street density kit and the forward most bushing died after


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

Great product from a Great company. shipped last week and put them in the next day. great upgrade, huge difference. thanks guys :beer:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Bryoc said:


> Great product from a Great company. shipped last week and put them in the next day. great upgrade, huge difference. thanks guys :beer:


 Thanks, glad you like them! :thumbup:


----------



## Bacon11 (Jan 20, 2010)

How are those revised trans mounts working?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Bacon11 said:


> How are those revised trans mounts working?


We've been testing it in a car and we are now comfortable enough to start production. They should be available for retail within 4 weeks. We really do appreciate your interest. Stay tuned. :beer:


----------



## Bacon11 (Jan 20, 2010)

:thumbup:

Pictures?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Bacon11 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Pictures?


aesthetically it appears like our engine side mount.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

MK4 Tranny mount is ready to go!


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

Saw the mount on your site. :thumbup: Do you no longer have the Stealth mounts available?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

nebio_b5 said:


> Saw the mount on your site. :thumbup: Do you no longer have the Stealth mounts available?


Unfortunately we no longer offer the stealth option for the MK4.



GTIRACER2.0t said:


> I have had the BFi Stage 1 dog bone mount for over a year. I installed it with the 034 street density engine and tranny mounts at the same time. Everything was great at first. It fixed my DP rubbing on the steering rack during acceleration. Now for the past few months it has been back and getting worse.
> 
> I don't know yet if its the Dog Bone mount or Engine/Tranny mount. I was thinking the Dog Bone had the bigger effect of torque movement but I'm not sure .
> 
> Stay Tuned. If its either one of the 034 mounts I will be switching to complete BFI. But if its BFi then I don't know what to do. I only have a k04. Its no beast


All mounts should be taken into account as far as any engine movement is concerned. However, you can attribute a lot of the downpipe rubbing to the dogbone. Stiffening your mounts would be the solution to the problem at hand. You have the option of upgrading the dogbone to the stage 2 and/or you may also consider upgrading the 034 mounts as well. The 034 street density mounts are a 50 durometer and our stage 1 mounts are 65. The stiffer your mounts, the more in place your motor stays, with a potential increase in vibration. 

The abnormally high temperatures that this summer has brought might also be something that is effecting all of your mounts as well. Whether it's rubber or polyurethane, exposure to heat will soften the mounts. It may have been considerably cooler when you initially installed these mounts.

Hope all of that wasn't too confusing! :wave:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I have a stg2 dogbone installed and it has softenend some in this heat, but I still want to replace my engine/trans mounts (125K on them) but dont want to go crazy with more vibrations as its my DD.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

An always good option is to toss a fluidampr into your engine to reduce vibration :thumbup:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

and how the heck would you attach one of those to a 1.8t? I see on a honda or acura where there is one from the factory...


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Slimjimmn said:


> and how the heck would you attach one of those to a 1.8t? I see on a honda or acura where there is one from the factory...


Replaces the OEM crank pulley










http://www.intengineering.com/Fluidampr-Crank-Pulley-p8937910-1-2.html


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

oh, fluiddamper. I though u mean the engine torque damper thing that bolts to the engine and strut tower lol.


----------



## joehirth (May 18, 2011)

Be careful with after market pulleys, I've seen them chucking the bottom end balance out and throwing rods through the side of blocks.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

joehirth said:


> Be careful with after market pulleys, I've seen them chucking the bottom end balance out and throwing rods through the side of blocks.


You are thinking of aftermarket lightweight crank pulleys. The crank pulley is essential to the balance of our engine. The stock crank pulley works fantastic for stock rods, stock pistons, stock flywheel, stock gearbox, and stock clutch ... in other words, the rotating mass of the engine. 

The fluidampr uses a weighted disc inside a special fluid that will help bring your engine's rotating mass back into proper harmonics when you've changed stuff in your rotating mass.

 Fluidampr makes your car run smoother and rev higher safer than you can with the stock crank pulley.


----------



## joehirth (May 18, 2011)

groggory said:


> You are thinking of aftermarket lightweight crank pulleys. The crank pulley is essential to the balance of our engine. The stock crank pulley works fantastic for stock rods, stock pistons, stock flywheel, stock gearbox, and stock clutch ... in other words, the rotating mass of the engine.
> 
> The fluidampr uses a weighted disc inside a special fluid that will help bring your engine's rotating mass back into proper harmonics when you've changed stuff in your rotating mass.
> 
> Fluidampr makes your car run smoother and rev higher safer than you can with the stock crank pulley.


Definitely sounds a lot better than the lightened pulleys I've seen. So what you're saying is the pulley "self balances" the bottom end with this disc in a fluid? I would like to know a bit more about this... I've seen a few 1.8T's running in excess of 400bhp with OEM pulleys and no problems. When would you suggest changing it?


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

Just to be clear, the new tranny mount:










Won't fit my 09a 5sp Tiptronic auto?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

bcruze said:


> Just to be clear, the new tranny mount:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it will not.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

the engine and tranny mounts are on my to do list


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

hey just an update on my vibration issue on my 1.8t.
I found the crazy rattle in my car after putting in the stg 2 dogbone. 
#1-flexjoint was cracked bad causing exhaust to slap all over the place. Installed 3" downpipe helped some.
#2 cold air intake nuts that hold to the body came loose and the intake pipe was rattling on the hole where it goes down next to the battery. Fixed that and now have almost no rattles or vibration at all. Very nice.:thumbup:

eace: to BFI


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Slimjimmn said:


> hey just an update on my vibration issue on my 1.8t.
> I found the crazy rattle in my car after putting in the stg 2 dogbone.
> #1-flexjoint was cracked bad causing exhaust to slap all over the place. Installed 3" downpipe helped some.
> #2 cold air intake nuts that hold to the body came loose and the intake pipe was rattling on the hole where it goes down next to the battery. Fixed that and now have almost no rattles or vibration at all. Very nice.:thumbup:
> ...


Appreciate the feedback. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## ronnellh (Jul 31, 2000)

*MN Driving*

Hey Slimjimmn, 

Driving a 2000 1.8T with Shine suspension over here in Eagan - DD 20 miles per day but longest trips usually out to Hutchinson - about 70 miles. Trying to decide between MS 034 Street Density Line and the Stage I BFI all the way around including MM - already have a fairly stiff suspension with the Shine - and going to replace control arms with TT inserts when I replace steering components at about 110K. Exhaust is Miltek and already lost one resonator (cracked) presumed to engine tork from Factory MM (never replaced) - did you replace just the DB or other mounts? And you feel the vibration is currently not excessive even with SG2 DB for DD?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

black forest ind said:


> BFI Mk4 / Mk5 - 4 Cylinder Complete Replacement Engine Mount - Stage 1
> $169.00


 Where does the PS reservoir mount? (MKIV Jetta)


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

Rabbit Farmer said:


> Where does the PS reservoir mount? (MKIV Jetta)


 x2? 

and will the stage 2 be enough to hold my setup below? 

pushing close to 450-500hp...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Rabbit Farmer said:


> Where does the PS reservoir mount? (MKIV Jetta)


 The PS reservoir mounts to the fender and the factory mount. 
Through testing, we concluded that the mounting point on the fender is enough to hold the reservoir. 




Rac_337 said:


> ... and will the stage 2 be enough to hold my setup below?
> 
> pushing close to 450-500hp...


 You would definitely need Stage II. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

ronnellh said:


> Hey Slimjimmn,
> 
> Driving a 2000 1.8T with Shine suspension over here in Eagan - DD 20 miles per day but longest trips usually out to Hutchinson - about 70 miles. Trying to decide between MS 034 Street Density Line and the Stage I BFI all the way around including MM - already have a fairly stiff suspension with the Shine - and going to replace control arms with TT inserts when I replace steering components at about 110K. Exhaust is Miltek and already lost one resonator (cracked) presumed to engine tork from Factory MM (never replaced) - did you replace just the DB or other mounts? And you feel the vibration is currently not excessive even with SG2 DB for DD?


I put just the dogbone stg2 in. Stock engine/trans mounts. The vibration was horrible for about 100-200 miles. After 6000 and some exhaust work the vibrations are not bad at all IMO.


BTW PETE: will you guys make the stealth mounts for the mk4? I dont want a super vibrating car but want to replace my worn oe mounts. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Slimjimmn said:


> ... BTW PETE: will you guys make the stealth mounts for the mk4? I dont want a super vibrating car but want to replace my worn oe mounts. :thumbup:


After much debate, we decided to stop carrying the stealth mounts most platforms. 
The mounts were so close to stock hardness, we decided that stock mounts would serve those customers just as well.
If you OE mounts are worn, check reviews from people on the Stage I mounts. Yes, they're harder then stock, but they won't rattle your fillings. 
Just a thought.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I put a front stealth mount in my mk3 and it vibrated pretty bad. maybe i'll just buy some used broken in stg 1 mounts:sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Pete, 

do you have any sales/promotions going on now? im gonna order stg1 replacement engine and tranny mounts tomorrow, just tryna save a buck


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> Pete,
> 
> do you have any sales/promotions going on now? im gonna order stg1 replacement engine and tranny mounts tomorrow, just tryna save a buck


Tom,

None right now. We'd still love your business though. eace:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Tom,
> 
> None right now. We'd still love your business though. eace:


:thumbup: im 99% sure im gonna order them mounts tomorrow


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ Yeah I Just Did :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ Yeah I Just Did :thumbup:


Thanks for your order! eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for your order! eace:


No Doubt P :beer:


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

*Pass side motor mount bolts*

I just installed the yellow // mid grade? // motor and trans upper mounts on both sides. FYI on my 03 GL 1.8t the stock bolts are a bit too long (by aprox 5mm) to re-use on the "lower profile" pass side mount. No big deal at all. Drivers side bolts were fine. The mounts sure look pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for your purchase and feedback. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

can i get some sorta update on my order status? i ordered my mounts 17 days ago still havent got a tracking # :facepalm:


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

gsprobe said:


> I just installed the yellow // mid grade? // motor and trans upper mounts on both sides. FYI on my 03 GL 1.8t the stock bolts are a bit too long (by aprox 5mm) to re-use on the "lower profile" pass side mount. No big deal at all. Drivers side bolts were fine. The mounts sure look pretty. :thumbup:


Driving impressions?




Big_Tom said:


> can i get some sorta update on my order status? i ordered my mounts 17 days ago still havent got a tracking # :facepalm:


Listing mods in your sig that aren't even on the car :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

TooLFan46n2 said:


> Driving impressions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yea, i did order them and i expected to have them on like a week ago :facepalm: it ok to throw it in the sig after you pay for it right?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i just had an epiphany i think i figured out what the hold up is. guys said the bolts are a little too long, and pete and bfi are probably trying to fix that. :thumbup: im sure they aren't wasting time


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> You would definitely need Stage II. :thumbup:


sweet. Gonna order these bad boys as soon as I buy a diff 
:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> i just had an epiphany i think i figured out what the hold up is. guys said the bolts are a little too long, and pete and bfi are probably trying to fix that. :thumbup: im sure they aren't wasting time


We're waiting on hardware (specifically center brackets) to arrive from manufacturing.
Those are the major holdup right now. 
Being out of the office for a few working days because of H20 International didn't help either.
We're doing our best to fulfill all existing orders. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

so after all that waiting somebody elses order shows up to my house today :facepalm: i call black forest multiple times nobody answers :facepalm: really? i just want my mounts i am tired of the shenanigans now


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> so after all that waiting somebody elses order shows up to my house today :facepalm: i call black forest multiple times nobody answers :facepalm: really? i just want my mounts i am tired of the shenanigans now


Tom,

Mistakes happen and we apologize for the inconvenience. We are working on correcting the problem. I received your PM that you sent us a couple of hours ago and made submitted a problem resolution form with our warehouse prior to leaving for lunch. I also replied to your PM. As far as no one answering the phone, there are some voicemails from lunch that I have not addressed because I just returned to the office. I would assume you called during our absence. I will followup with our warehouse now to check the status of your resolution form. We do our best to fulfill orders promptly, notify customers of order delays and followup with customer inquiries. I apologize your concern was not addressed instantaneously.

Pete
BFI


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## stroker216 (Jul 18, 2011)

would posting some dimensions of the mounts be like giving away the secret ingredient???:sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

stroker216 said:


> would posting some dimensions of the mounts be like giving away the secret ingredient???:sly:


What specific dimensions do you need?


----------



## stroker216 (Jul 18, 2011)

Just like the size of the two bushings.like length width height and whatnot.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

BTW, the mounts are great. they keep the engine planted nicely :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> BTW, the mounts are great. they keep the engine planted nicely :thumbup:


Thanks, Tom. :thumbup:


----------



## xxsur3shotxx (Sep 24, 2009)

bump because Pete is a great guy and helped me through the little issues I had with my trans. mount. Now everything is solid. Great product


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

damn, i missed the sale  :thumbup:


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

got a stage 2 engine + trans mount with a vf dog bone. the missing pieces! now I can get the engine back in! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Promotion has expired.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Hurry, sale ends Nov 5th!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

Orderd stage two from cts. Hopefully they will have some In stock soon


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## forcedfed (Jul 30, 2006)

can you guys put together another package with stage 2 dog bone mount and stage 1 trans and engine mount


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

forcedfed said:


> can you guys put together another package with stage 2 dog bone mount and stage 1 trans and engine mount


Each mount is for sale individually. 
You could always put together your own 'kit' by buying each separately. 
The price difference is negligible.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

Here is a good reason to go with BFI Mounts:thumbup:

INA Street Density mounts


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

GTIRACER2.0t said:


> Here is a good reason to go with BFI Mounts:thumbup:
> 
> INA Street Density mounts


:facepalm: my OEMs w/ 166k on them looked better than those


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Black Friday Sale?*



[email protected] said:


> eace:


Hey Pete is there going to be a sale coming up? I need a new mount but I don't want to order today and find it on sale next week


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

GTIRACER2.0t said:


> Hey Pete is there going to be a sale coming up? I need a new mount but I don't want to order today and find it on sale next week


you know black friday is coming up right?


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

Big_Tom said:


> you know black friday is coming up right?


Yes but BlackFriday.Net hasn't leaked any deals from BFI yet so I was wondering:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

GTIRACER2.0t said:


> Yes but BlackFriday.Net hasn't leaked any deals from BFI yet so I was wondering:laugh:


No leaks.. yet.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

since i put the new mounts on all my mani/turbo and turbo/o2 pipe bolts stay put :thumbup: i used to have to always retighten them, but i knew why


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> since i put the new mounts on all my mani/turbo and turbo/o2 pipe bolts stay put :thumbup: i used to have to always retighten them, but i knew why


Tom,

I'm glad everything is working out well for you. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

WOw...I see all these Black Friday sales going on......Come on Pete....Reveal the sale:laugh:

Autotech is trying to lure customers in


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

GTIRACER2.0t said:


> WOw...I see all these Black Friday sales going on......Come on Pete....Reveal the sale:laugh:
> 
> Autotech is trying to lure customers in


Tomorrow afternoon we will be announcing our Black Friday promotions.. 
Just.. one.. more.. day.. :laugh:


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

subscribed because i desperately need new mounts for the build.


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Tomorrow afternoon we will be announcing our Black Friday promotions..
> Just.. one.. more.. day.. :laugh:


Got it in my EMAIL this morning:thumbup:


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

Man i wished I lived close. Shipping on Euro Parts like core support and Bumpers ...


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

I tried to get an early start...It's not Friday yet so no go


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

GTIRACER2.0t said:


> Man i wished I lived close. Shipping on Euro Parts like core support and Bumpers ...


Shipping on oversize items is a flat charge of $99.

One bumper = $99

Two bumpers = $99

Two bumpers, motor mounts, swaybar = $99

Catch my drift?


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Shipping on oversize items is a flat charge of $99.
> 
> One bumper = $99
> 
> ...


OOOOOOO...I thought it was 99+99+99.....hmmmmmeace:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the Black Friday orders everyone! Promo has ended!
We received hundreds of orders and are doing our best to ship them promptly.
Please understand there may be a delay on some orders.
Check your 'Order Status' link provided in your original e-mail receipt.
Thanks!


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the Black Friday orders everyone! Promo has ended!
> We received hundreds of orders and are doing our best to ship them promptly.
> Please understand there may be a delay on some orders.
> Check your 'Order Status' link provided in your original e-mail receipt.
> Thanks!


 Euro Bumpers for my Mk3 and Motor mount for my mk4...Im excited:laugh::beer:


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

future reference - I need these :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

I formal notice for everyone who purchased MkIV Complete Replacement Transmission Mounts.
We are experiencing a shortage of transmission mounts due to the high volume of orders received last week and over the holiday weekend.
More mounts will be available within the next 1-3 weeks.
I promise you we are doing our best to get these back in stock *asap*.
If you have any questions, please PM me.

Pete
BFI


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

We received some transmission mount hardware this past Friday and we were able to send out a portion of orders that were on hold.
To check your order status, click the 'Order Status' link provided in your original e-mail receipt.

Pete
BFI


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We received some transmission mount hardware this past Friday and we were able to send out a portion of orders that were on hold.
> To check your order status, click the 'Order Status' link provided in your original e-mail receipt.
> 
> Pete
> BFI


I received my order today.
Thanks guys

-Setphen


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

DUBBED-OUT said:


> I received my order today.
> Thanks guys
> 
> -Setphen


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Friday Video Bump..

Essen Motorshow- Germany 2011 from Black Forest on Vimeo.


Full Essen Coverage Here


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

nice video :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*Holiday Promotion Has Expired*













Donate by clicking HERE


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Holidays! :snowcool:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Guys, i'm having sort of a problem with my black forest stage 2 passenger mount.


It has no sag, so my giant 3" downpipe from the 3076 is about 1/8" from the top of the exhaust tunnel.


Is it safe for me to shave 1/8" off the bottom of the lower portion of the poly in order to let my drivetrain droop slightly for clearance?

The mount tolerances are fine, I think everything else was anticipated with squish in mind  AKA a good stock mount or other guys (cough cough z folk) squishes a bit upon install. This one does not lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

gdoggmoney said:


> Guys, i'm having sort of a problem with my black forest stage 2 passenger mount.
> 
> 
> It has no sag, so my giant 3" downpipe from the 3076 is about 1/8" from the top of the exhaust tunnel.
> ...


Send us an e-mail to [email protected] with the subject 'Motor Mount Issue, Attn: Joe'.
You may copy/paste your question here into the body of the message.
We may have a solution for you running a different bottom bracket.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Send us an e-mail to [email protected] with the subject 'Motor Mount Issue, Attn: Joe'.
> You may copy/paste your question here into the body of the message.
> We may have a solution for you running a different bottom bracket.


You guys are awesome!!!!! Thank you. I hate having to shave and modify things, but if required it must be.

I had to double take, and I knew the motor mount was not built off, it just literally has no sag because of how awesome the poly is. I imagine I am going to have better luck with passenger side axles when I hook up.


I have to say, I have the "stage 2" non-complete trans mount I bought years ago, and this new "stage 2" drivers mount. Both keep the drivetrain rock solid with a 3076 in the low 20's PSIG. 

I ran the "z" mounts before, and they are nowhere near as good.


----------



## AUDITRANCE (Feb 10, 2003)

Trying to order BFI stage 1 complete insert kit and use the 15% code MMNY12 but not working. Any suggestions? Am i missing something?
Oh yeah this is the error message -Coupon code mmny12 only applies to certain store items. None of these items are in your shopping basket.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

AUDITRANCE said:


> Trying to order BFI stage 1 complete insert kit and use the 15% code MMNY12 but not working. Any suggestions? Am i missing something?
> Oh yeah this is the error message -Coupon code mmny12 only applies to certain store items. None of these items are in your shopping basket.


Sorry for the late response - somehow I missed this throughout the workday. 
We were having some problems with your motor mount promotional code, but it has been fixed.
Please try to place your order again. If you're still experiencing problems, please PM me.


----------



## AUDITRANCE (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks, Pete. I'll give it another shot.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our New Year Promotion has ended. Thanks for everyone's orders! :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Save your firewalls people! LOL order some mounts


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

any upcoming discounts, will wait to order if they are.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

ejg3855 said:


> any upcoming discounts, will wait to order if they are.


We recently ran a New Years Promotion and I bumped this thread daily for two weeks with the information. You just missed it. 
Subscribe to this thread, Like us on Facebook, or sign up for our news letter to stay informed.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Dear black forest. At first i thought the fix for the mount issue would be good.

But now I learn you guys want me to pay another 79.99$ for the 1/8" sunk in mount base, after I already paid 200$ for a mount?


This is astronomical, especially considering anyone with a large turbo car and this setup will encounter the same issue I have.


So basically anyone here considering running your black forest stage 2 mount on a big turbo car needs to pony up another 80$ on top of already paying 200$ for a mount? The mount does not account for the slight slop of a new factory mount which did not have these issues, and neither did the ZF mounts purchased in the past.


This is sort of a big deal. I'm highly doubting my downpipe was built off, as it's done on a jig from PagParts, just like the thousands of others out there currently. 


On top of it, I was told if I shave the bushings I void the warranty? What kind of company is this? You release something that is not 100% right and want to charge another 80$ to make it right and threaten to void a warranty if I modify it to fit right?


BFI, this needs to be made right.


----------



## grizzlyone (Nov 9, 2002)

BT here had the mounts for 20K miles no DP issues what so ever.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> Dear black forest. At first i thought the fix for the mount issue would be good.
> 
> But now I learn you guys want me to pay another 79.99$ for the 1/8" sunk in mount base, after I already paid 200$ for a mount?
> 
> ...


wow, that sux to hear G. i had no problems w/ mine on the BT, but I have stg 1. I assume this issue is with the complete replacement mount?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Gdogg,

I believe there is a bit of a misunderstanding here - When we first spoke via email I was under the impression that you knew what you were asking for was out of the ordinary. The fact that you are having a fitment issue with your aftermarket turbo and downpipe can not be made our responsibility. Our design takes into account both stock and aftermarket setups - but we can not take into account every possible turbo and downpipe package that "could" be made.

That being said, instead of shaving down the mounts (which with this design creates a safety hazard) I suggested that you use our Mk4 transmission side bracket which will create the effect that you are looking for without creating a possibly dangerous situation.

Given the fact that it is not a design flaw, nor a manufacturing defect, it is not a warranty claim situation. As I have said in all of my emails, I am willing to help you, and I want you to be happy with our product, but there are certain realities that we must keep in mind.

I await your response to my last two emails.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I just got a set of these and while the customer service was great the parts are mediocre at best.

* Transmission side *

So I was looking to get a sexy machine part like the VF's I have on my other TT. Well BFI told me I couldn't do that for fitment reasons and that I should get the stage 1 mount in the OEM housing. I decided I would give it a shot. Parts came a week later packaged well, etc.

_I took the mount out to inspect it and it all looks good short of the coarse thread (almost look like wood screws) screws that were holding the bottom together. Housing wasn't drilled and tapped or anything to give this the appearance of a quality part. They were flat head screws and there was no countersinks so the screws would sit flush, just looked like a hack job. I figured well lets install it and see how it performs, it works well and does its job but the craftsmanship is leaving a sour taste in my mouth. Installation was no problem._
*
Heard back from BFI and the screws are just to hold the mount together during shipping. So you could remove them during installation.* 

* Engine Side*

Got the sexy machine one like I wanted for both sides. Out of the box the first observation is the base plate is fairly thin compared to a stock mount and the V locating groove isn't there like the OEM or VF mounts I have. This is a bear when it comes time to install Bentley says the frame and mount need to be parallel +/- 1mm and without that groove in the part to help you align its a pain.


_This was clearly done to save on material cost and machine time, was not worth the savings. So I get the mount in figuring it should perform well, I am installing the bolts and noticing the frame rail side ones don't want to tighten (new OEM bolts). I get out my handy calipers and measure the base of the new mount and base of the old and notice they are different then I measure for thread engagement considering the shank on the bolt. About 1 thread of engagement, hence why they wouldn't tighten. BFI fails to tell you the oem bolts wont work (atleast in my TT application), I had to go to the bolts bucket and recycle some old hardware. Tightens up nice when using properly sized hardware. Mount to Engine Bracket bolts had the opposite issue the mount must be thinner than the OEM one and the bolts bottom out in the part and don't tighten. Stacked a few washers and they tightened up. BFI should include or tell its customers what size hardware is needed. _

*BFI contacted me and said a hardware kit was left out of my order when I get this I will report back on the fitment once I get the parts.
*

*long to short*

they work, they do their job. 

The lack of the locating V on the engine side mount really makes installation difficult.


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

Good review. Thank's for the warning.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

ejg3855 - I sent you a PM.

Pete
BFI


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> ejg3855 - I sent you a PM.
> 
> Pete
> BFI


Thanks for taking care of the missing hardware and PS bracketry this was clearly one of my biggest gripes.


----------



## onepointeightdub (Feb 14, 2008)

do these come with the hardware stretch bolts?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

onepointeightdub said:


> do these come with the hardware stretch bolts?


All of our motor mounts come with the appropriate hardware required for installation.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Gdogg,
> 
> I believe there is a bit of a misunderstanding here - When we first spoke via email I was under the impression that you knew what you were asking for was out of the ordinary. The fact that you are having a fitment issue with your aftermarket turbo and downpipe can not be made our responsibility. Our design takes into account both stock and aftermarket setups - but we can not take into account every possible turbo and downpipe package that "could" be made.
> 
> ...





Hey, so after some time to get quick measurements, why is my dogbone mount at angle pointing up when I am running both your passenger side and drivers side engine mounts?

Seriously, my dogbone is visibly tilted up at the point where it bolts to the trans. This was never like this before installing your mounts. I have a chromoly tube welded between the front ends of the subframe, and a the distance has even changed between the dogbone and this as well.

This also makes logical sense, as the height of the engine changes, the bolt in the transmission stays in the same place, so it rotates the motor forward some because that mount binds it in place. Especially noticable since I run a spherical bearing there, if it were a stock mount it would pull up on the bushing and air gap stressing that. 

So why am I optioned to pay 90$ for another bracket when this is not quite right? This issue was never had with VF passenger and transmission mounts, using this exact same dogbone.

In fact, I have another local car I just sold with the VF side mounts and this dogbone.


Let me guess, the stock mounts and other aftermarket mounts do this too, and BFI is not responsible for the differences in their mounts from everyone elses on the market?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

gdoggmoney:

We have discussed this before, and we do not accept that this is a design or manufacturing flaw - This originally started as a request for help with a custom product to account for your "setup" and over the course of several months your story has changed to this being a problem with our product.

As I have told you several times what you had requested to do would be detrimental to the rest of the engine mount and I suggested using the transmission mount base plate to achieve the same effect. We are willing to work with you and find a solution to the issues you are having with your setup. Please email me to [email protected] and we can move forward.


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

A friend wasn't impressed with the result of the engine mount, so I took it off his hands and threw it in yesterday to accompany the trans and db mounts (all stage 2) and quite pleased with the outcome. :thumbup:

I do find it odd that your website or installation doc doesn't really mention the need non-OE bolts (no shoulders). Had OEM bolts laying around and it didn't take long to realize they weren't going to fasten correctly.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

STOICH said:


> A friend wasn't impressed with the result of the engine mount, so I took it off his hands and threw it in yesterday to accompany the trans and db mounts (all stage 2) and quite pleased with the outcome. :thumbup:
> 
> I do find it odd that your website or installation doc doesn't really mention the need non-OE bolts (no shoulders). Had OEM bolts laying around and it didn't take long to realize they weren't going to fasten correctly.


All of our complete replacement engine/trans mounts come with replacement bolts. The stock bolts will not fit (too long).
Send us an e-mail to [email protected] and we'll see what we can do to get you the correct hardware.

Pete
BFI


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> All of our complete replacement engine/trans mounts come with replacement bolts. The stock bolts will not fit (too long).
> Send us an e-mail to [email protected] and we'll see what we can do to get you the correct hardware.
> 
> Pete
> BFI


It's all good now - the mount is in and fastened. Just wanted to give you a heads up on that bit of information might be helpful on your website for someone that obtains just the mount without the original bolts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^Pete, you care to see a video of your stg 1 mounts at work on the dyno? I have a couple 300+ whp runs on vid. the motor stays pretty solid the whole time :beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^Pete, you care to see a video of your stg 1 mounts at work on the dyno? I have a couple 300+ whp runs on vid. the motor stays pretty solid the whole time :beer:


Feel free to throw the video in my motor mount thread FAQ too. I'd love to get more comparison info in there!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

groggory said:


> Feel free to throw the video in my motor mount thread FAQ too. I'd love to get more comparison info in there!


^^^ Will Do! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^Pete, you care to see a video of your stg 1 mounts at work on the dyno? I have a couple 300+ whp runs on vid. the motor stays pretty solid the whole time :beer:


Heck yeah, dude. :thumbup::thumbup:
Share them on our Facebook too!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

I've got Stage 1 mounts on all three points with the FrankenTT. Obviously, that car isn't camera-shy, so I can document the engine movement.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Heck yeah, dude. :thumbup::thumbup:
> Share them on our Facebook too!


kool, will post the stuff soon :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

The mounts in action :thumbup: Motor stays planted nice in boost 



















315whp / 267wtq


From Feb 2012 Dyno


330whp / 276wtq


From Feb 2012 Dyno


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Tom,

how did you re mount your PS reservoir?


----------



## EUROmullet18T (Mar 13, 2010)

im am considering adding the stage II mounts to my setup, anyone have any experience with the cabin vibrations? my buddy said he never found it obnoxious. just wondering what you guys thought. it is my daily driver, but i was always into performance over ride comfort.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

pretty sure the 4 sets of BFI mounts I have installed on my 4 cars have been flawless, minus the fact I have more interior vibrations. :thumbup:opcorn:

I could not stand the vibrations with stg 2 mounts on my 1.8t. My vr6 was just fine with stg 2.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rac_337 said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> how did you re mount your PS reservoir?


same way it was before. factory mount, factory position i think. it just doesn't screw into the new engine mount like the old one did. it's sturdy as is tho, that bracket/mount is nice


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

Big_Tom said:


> same way it was before. factory mount, factory position i think. it just doesn't screw into the new engine mount like the old one did. it's sturdy as is tho, that bracket/mount is nice


hmm i guess i've had my engine out of the car for too long. forgot where it mounted originally lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rac_337 said:


> hmm i guess i've had my engine out of the car for too long. forgot where it mounted originally lol


:laugh::beer:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Rac_337 said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> how did you re mount your PS reservoir?


Here is how I did it...


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Slimjimmn said:


> Here is how I did it...


That coolant doesn't look healthy


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

groggory said:


> That coolant doesn't look healthy


yea, but the coolant is good to go =) just flushed it when I did the t-belt. opcorn:


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

groggory said:


> That coolant doesn't look healthy


dirty ball looks like


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Tom,

Thanks for the pictures/videos. Looks good- the engine didn't move an inch. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

No more koozies!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Tom,
> 
> Thanks for the pictures/videos. Looks good- the engine didn't move an inch. :thumbup::thumbup:


:beer: I'm having a Miller Lite right now


----------



## 1955oval (Jun 17, 2009)

When installing these mounts, is it a good idea to loosen/take out the dogbone mount so it doesn't get F'd up while supporting the motor? 
Thanks:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

1955oval said:


> When installing these mounts, is it a good idea to loosen/take out the dogbone mount so it doesn't get F'd up while supporting the motor?
> Thanks:beer:


 Disconnecting the dogbone is not necessary. The engine needs to be supported just enough so that when the engine/trans mount is removed the engine does not drop down.


----------



## 1955oval (Jun 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Disconnecting the dogbone is not necessary. The engine needs to be supported just enough so that when the engine/trans mount is removed the engine does not drop down.


 :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

Just placed my order for stg1! Hope I get a koozie :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Mike.Mike. said:


> Just placed my order for stg1! Hope I get a koozie :thumbup:


Koozie included.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

Currently running the stage 2 dogbone mount, and stage 1 trans mount. Couldn't be happier. Amazing products and I honestly can't really complain very much on the vibration, its almost not even there. Car feels way more solid. Can't wait to get the stage 1 engine mount!:thumbup:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

BlkMk2Jetta said:


> Currently running the stage 2 dogbone mount, and stage 1 trans mount. Couldn't be happier. Amazing products and I honestly can't really complain very much on the vibration, its almost not even there. Car feels way more solid. Can't wait to get the stage 1 engine mount!:thumbup:


Appreciate all the feedback. :beer:


----------



## amorgio (Nov 16, 2009)

Is it normal for the bushing to not exactly line up with the engine/transmission mount? 

Here's the Driver Side: 

 

Passenger Side -


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

amorgio said:


> Is it normal for the bushing to not exactly line up with the engine/transmission mount?


 Simple fix. PM'd.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

No hardware no koozi lol :[


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Mike.Mike. said:


> No hardware no koozi lol :[


 PM'd


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Dear BFI and associated folks.


I believe I have a public apology to make for a few posts pages back.


It appears it is not your drivers side mount. It looks like I may have utterly demolished and destroyed the old Stage 2 OEM housing BFi transmission mount. It's sagging to the point of aluminum bits touching each other almost. 

That would cause the issue, and it was so obvious in my face that it was completely overlooked. It also happened semi slowly over time, much like slowly boiling a frog in a pot of water you don't know the heats up until the boil happens.


I can't fault the BFi trans insert for failing, it has 40,000 miles on it between two cars the last 10k have been utterly abusive with a 3071 @ high boost as well as a 3076 now at high boost. There are limitations to what you can do with the OEM mount housing.


:beer: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

No hard feelings. :beer::beer:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> No hard feelings. :beer::beer:




Thanks. I felt a public apology was in order, as since it was not true and I was retarded for a while, that should not reflect on your product.

:laugh: :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Show Season KickOff Sale as ended.


----------



## homestead_us (Jan 11, 2012)

Do you guys have parts in house? I actually live in Cary and was going to come by to check it out.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> Dear BFI and associated folks.
> 
> 
> I believe I have a public apology to make for a few posts pages back.
> ...





[email protected] said:


> No hard feelings. :beer::beer:





gdoggmoney said:


> Thanks. I felt a public apology was in order, as since it was not true and I was retarded for a while, that should not reflect on your product.
> 
> :laugh: :beer:


Good Stuff Guys :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Big_Tom said:


> Good Stuff Guys :beer::beer::beer::beer:


Definitely some man love goin on here


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

Any idea when you will be getting the complete stage 1 mounts for both sides back in stock? Trying to order and the site says you are out.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

MNShortBus said:


> Any idea when you will be getting the complete stage 1 mounts for both sides back in stock? Trying to order and the site says you are out.


 Our back end should be updated and available for purchase. Please let us know if you have any trouble. :beer:


----------



## Azierus (Nov 17, 2007)

about to do my timing belt and just ordered the stg 1 engine mount since im at 114,000 and figured I might as well replace the mount lol. I want to do the trans mount as well but funds are tight. Will it have any adverse effect on the stock trans mount if I just put this mount in, or should I just wait and do both? :beer:


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

stage 2 mounts are incredibly stiff at first! but after about 50km of driving they are settling in nicely. 

:beer: for bfi


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Man I have had my stg 1 full mount kit and my roof and hood shake after 8000 miles of driving. 
Not as bad as it was at first, but still surprised. 
I believe I have a bad DMF though, which might be adding to it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Slimjimmn said:


> Man I have had my stg 1 full mount kit and my roof and hood shake after 8000 miles of driving.
> Not as bad as it was at first, but still surprised.
> I believe I have a bad DMF though, which might be adding to it.


This is not typical of our Stage 1 mounts on the 1.8t.

Would a bad flywheel causing excessive vibrations similar to a stiffer motor mount? 
To be honest, I'm not sure. I've personally never experienced a bad DMF. 

There will be additional vibrations from any motor mount that's stiffer then factory, but we purposely made the Stage 1 just soft enough to avoid excessive vibrations while still delivering an impressive performance increase.

I would suggest double checking the installation of our mounts and make sure the top bolts are tightened to 40ft/lbs.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I used my air impact honestly, so its probably more then 40. All the bolts are tight though, I checked. I didnt check the bolt that holds the mount together though... I will have to check that guy. I did notice when I installed the mounts i could twist them some but not a whole lot.
I do notice when the ac is on there are 0 cabin vibrations. I attempted to raise the idle rpm with vag com and it didn't raise them. I'll have to try again someday when I get a chance. 

My dmf clunks and knocks sometimes when downshifting or letting the clutch out hard.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Slimjimmn said:


> I used my air impact honestly, so its probably more then 40. All the bolts are tight though, I checked. I didnt check the bolt that holds the mount together though... I will have to check that guy. I did notice when I installed the mounts i could twist them some but not a whole lot.
> I do notice when the ac is on there are 0 cabin vibrations. I attempted to raise the idle rpm with vag com and it didn't raise them. I'll have to try again someday when I get a chance.
> 
> My dmf clunks and knocks sometimes when downshifting or letting the clutch out hard.


Raise your idle with Uni settings, I know that works


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Slimjimmn said:


> I used my air impact honestly, so its probably more then 40. All the bolts are tight though, I checked. I didnt check the bolt that holds the mount together though... I will have to check that guy. I did notice when I installed the mounts i could twist them some but not a whole lot.
> I do notice when the ac is on there are 0 cabin vibrations. I attempted to raise the idle rpm with vag com and it didn't raise them. I'll have to try again someday when I get a chance.
> 
> My dmf clunks and knocks sometimes when downshifting or letting the clutch out hard.


i have the stg 1's and didn't pick up any additional vibrations while driving. is it possible that you could have over tightened them using your impact? I did install mine with hand tools.


----------



## banderillero90 (Jun 27, 2008)

Any sales happening soon for Waterfest 18??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our Waterfest Sale has ended. Thanks!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

hey pete, could u send me a bolt kit for the 1.8t mounts.? 

I want to replace the bolts with the proper bolts, not ones I cut new threads to and added washers. I think this might be my vibration issues since i have almost 10k on my stg1 mounts and still hella vibrations. (no bolts are loose or have loosened ever):beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Slimjimmn said:


> hey pete, could u send me a bolt kit for the 1.8t mounts.?
> 
> I want to replace the bolts with the proper bolts, not ones I cut new threads to and added washers. I think this might be my vibration issues since i have almost 10k on my stg1 mounts and still hella vibrations. (no bolts are loose or have loosened ever):beer:


Shoot me a PM about it. :thumbup:


----------



## 1955oval (Jun 17, 2009)

Just received my Stg-1 trans/motor mounts the other day. *Would like to hear from others as to how they supported the motor. *I know I just want to take the tension off the old mount. Can I use some 2x's on the pan and then just bring the floor jack up alittle? The trans I'm not too concerned about. 
THANKS


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes, you can use a jack and some wood to hold up with engine or trans. Just do one side at a time.

You can use an engine hoist too.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

1955oval said:


> Just received my Stg-1 trans/motor mounts the other day. *Would like to hear from others as to how they supported the motor. *I know I just want to take the tension off the old mount. Can I use some 2x's on the pan and then just bring the floor jack up alittle? The trans I'm not too concerned about.
> THANKS


i used my floor jack with some wood to support the engine. don't just jack up ur oil pan  also, do one side at a time. driver's side was easier, i'd start there :thumbup:


----------



## 1955oval (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

1955oval said:


> Thanks for the replies :beer::beer:


Yeah, thanks guys. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

No more sunglasses. Thanks for the orders everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## 1955oval (Jun 17, 2009)

Put my stg. 1 trans/motor mounts in yesterday..was a snap. Vibration not bad at all.
:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

1955oval said:


> Put my stg. 1 trans/motor mounts in yesterday..was a snap. Vibration not bad at all.
> :beer:


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our H2O Promotion has ended!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's good reason to replace your trans inserts.. 130k of daily driving means your stock insert is _smooshed_.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Looking forward to installing my new BFI complete replacement stg1 motor and trans mount this weekend. UPS says the parts will be here Friday.

My 034 Track density motor and trans mount lasted far too short and is causing noticable motor movement now that they are out of shape.

:thumbup: For getting my car back on track. I think this product will hold up very well.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

groggory said:


> Looking forward to installing my new BFI complete replacement stg1 motor and trans mount this weekend. ...


Let us know how it goes. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

groggory said:


> Looking forward to installing my new BFI complete replacement stg1 motor and trans mount this weekend. UPS says the parts will be here Friday.
> 
> My 034 Track density motor and trans mount lasted far too short and is causing noticable motor movement now that they are out of shape.
> 
> :thumbup: For getting my car back on track. I think this product will hold up very well.


:beer:


----------



## pete[email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Just an install note...

On my '02 GTI 1.8t w/ Manual Trans

I had to drill a clearance hole in the waterfall plenum for the allen bolt on top of the transmission replacement mount.










Other than that, it was a cake install.

Great job guys. Wonderful product.

Haven't fired up the car yet. Waiting to fix a few little bits that broke while I was working on the car.


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Just did my trans insert, was a breeze!

Still gotta do the Engine Mount. how did you mount your powersteering res?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> Just did my trans insert, was a breeze!
> 
> Still gotta do the Engine Mount. how did you mount your powersteering res?


Used the factory bracket. Attached the factory bracket to the res with the factory screw, plus the Bfi supplied lock nut.

Res hangs above the engine mount in the stock location


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

groggory said:


> Used the factory bracket. Attached the factory bracket to the res with the factory screw, plus the Bfi supplied lock nut.
> 
> Res hangs above the engine mount in the stock location


yep


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks good, groggory. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Follow up review on stg1 mounts

Very minor increase in cabin vibration

Shifting improved majorly in high rpm shifts

engine movement significantly reduced

Engine position changed slightly. I will need to readjust my 3" exhaust.

Very happy customer


----------



## PoorMansDub (Nov 28, 2010)

I just bought and installed the stage 2 (green) mounts. WOW my car sounds like I have aftermarket exhaust now (I dont). It also feels like its gonna vibrate apart! Of course I expected this. It feels REALLY solid now. Launches are better and cornering is as well. Very easy to install. Would have preferred ALL the bolts included in the kit ie trans mount bolts and pendulum mount bolts. Relocated the power steering fluid container. If you are looking for comfort on the 1.8t stay away, if youre looking for solid mounts these are just what the dr ordered. :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

PoorMansDub said:


> I just bought and installed the stage 2 (green) mounts. WOW my car sounds like I have exhaust now (I dont). It also feels like its gonna vibrate apart! Of course I expected this. It feels REALLY solid now. Launches are better and cornering is as well. Very easy to install. Would have preferred ALL the bolts included in the kit ie trans mount bolts and pendulum mount bolts. Relocated the power steering fluid container. If you are looking for comfort on the 1.8t stay away, if youre looking for solid mounts these are just what the dr ordered. :thumbup:


Sounds like the stg 1 and stg2 are totally different animals


----------



## PoorMansDub (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes Grog it even increased my flywheel chatter...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

groggory said:


> Sounds like the stg 1 and stg2 are totally different animals


Stage 2 is considerably stiffer then Stage 1, however some of the harsh vibrations PoorMansDub is feeling will simmer down after a couple hundreds miles. 
There will always be noticeable vibrations, but much less intrusive.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

PoorMansDub said:


> Yes Grog it even increased my flywheel chatter...


A few tips for you...

Make sure you didn't over torque your dog bone compression screw. I noticed if this is too tight it increases cabin vibrations. I also put lots of grease in my dog bone before assembly.

Make sure your new Bfi mounts top screw is not over tightened. You wanna make sure you're not putting much preload on the bushings. 40 ft lbs I believe.

Consider buying a fluidampr. It pretty much removed my flywheel chatter.

Also, if you decide you don't like the vibrations you can always change the bushings out for stg i's.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

groggory said:


> Sounds like the stg 1 and stg2 are totally different animals


:laugh: they are. luckily Blu--Pearl gave me the heads up that 1's were all you really need for most guys. I was about to order up the 2's. He had 1's on his 5557(remember those ) , everything was great so that's the route I went


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have been running these for about to two years. Pretty much a must with a 3" tb. 

Couldn't be happier! Thanks BFI for a fantastic product! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

woodywoods86 said:


> ... Couldn't be happier! Thanks BFI for a fantastic product! :beer:


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Pete

Did you guys change the mount on the transmission side for any reason other than appearance?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

woodywoods86 said:


> Pete
> 
> Did you guys change the mount on the transmission side for any reason other than appearance?


We have not changed the transmission mount for Mk4 vehicles.
A new Mk5/Mk6 transmission mount launched recently which looks much different then the Mk4 equivalent.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We have not changed the transmission mount for Mk4 vehicles.
> A new Mk5/Mk6 transmission mount launched recently which looks much different then the Mk4 equivalent.



MK4 Tranny Mount

I have this one :what:
Style I have


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

woodywoods86 said:


> MK4 Tranny Mount
> 
> I have this one :what:
> Style I have


The first link is for a complete replacement transmission mount.
This is designed to completely replace the stock transmission mount.

The second link is for transmission mount inserts.
These polyurethane inserts replace the stock, rubber inserts in your stock mount.

Two separate products, both compatible with all Mk4 vehicles.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The first link is for a complete replacement transmission mount.
> This is designed to completely replace the stock transmission mount.
> 
> The second link is for transmission mount inserts.
> ...


Ahhhh! I got It


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

^Awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our Black Friday Sale was a huge hit! Thanks everyone!


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

FYI... I'm a few weeks (month?) into my stg1 motor and trans mount. Love it. Similar vibration to my old 034 track density mounts but way better engine movement control.

Love em. (my girlfriend approves too...you know how they hate racecar)


----------



## pe[email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

groggory said:


> FYI... I'm a few weeks (month?) into my stg1 motor and trans mount. Love it. Similar vibration to my old 034 track density mounts but way better engine movement control. ...


Thanks for the feedback! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

ill be picking these up for my tt225...

i "made" my own by injecting the original mounts with polyurethane in any gaps....they work, but vibrations are insane. i cannot even see out of the mirrors very well because they shake so much.

the steering wheel shakes really bad too at certain rpms...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

speed51133! said:


> ill be picking these up for my tt225...


Excellent, we look forward to your order.
Be sure to order from the TT specific section on our website.
I say this because the _complete replacement transmission mount_ for Mk4 vehicles does not fit dimensionally within your TT's engine bay. 
I wouldn't want you to end up with a product that's no compatible with your TT. It's happened to previous customers who assumed they were the same.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

thanks for the heads up.
I bought, for almost nothing, a worn out motor mount from an MK4 for this very reason and to avoid the TT specific mount.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

speed51133! said:


> thanks for the heads up.
> I bought, for almost nothing, a worn out motor mount from an MK4 for this very reason and to avoid the TT specific mount.


Oh, nice. Then all you need is Stage 1 or Stage 2 inserts and you're good to go! :thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Just ordered stage 1 insert for my dogbone mount, any tips for install?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Dave926 said:


> Just ordered stage 1 insert for my dogbone mount, any tips for install?


I recommend smothering the bushing and the socket in multipurpose grease before assembly. After assembly wipe excess grease away.

It seems to make assembly easier and the car seems to vibrate less. Maybe the ungreased poly kind of grabs in the socket? lol. I dunno..but works for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> Just ordered stage 1 insert for my dogbone mount, any tips for install?


A customer of ours was so kind enough to write an installation DIY for us. It should be of help with your installation. :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

groggory said:


> FYI... I'm a few weeks (month?) into my stg1 motor and trans mount. Love it. Similar vibration to my old 034 track density mounts but way better engine movement control.
> 
> Love em. (my girlfriend approves too...you know how they hate racecar)


:beer: I have a year or so on mine... I :heart: my mounts as well. They do a helluva job keeping the engine planted. with this top mount setup I'm pretty sure my firewall would be beat up by now if i didn't have them :laugh:


----------



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a Kit Stage 1 for my mk4 1.8T


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> ... I :heart: my mounts as well. ...





Gu4rDi4N said:


> I have a Kit Stage 1 for my mk4 1.8T


 Appreciated! :beer::beer:


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

I picked up the 3 pc Stg 1 motor moint kit for my 337 this morning. Thanks for the deal! :thumbup:


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

I just ordered my stage 1 motor mounts so i can have everything ready when installing my big turbo kit :beer: thanks for the good deal.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the orders guys! :thumbup::beer: 
We're _still_ working on getting orders out from Black Friday. 
It was a really excellent weekend for us, but it created a tremendous amount of work. 
The processing guys are working to get all orders out by the end of the business week.


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Do these mounts play well with 1" spacers?


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

One question! does the dogbone was suppose to come with the new bolts as well my other mounts did or not? Im asking because i didnt get them in my package


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

sponcar said:


> One question! does the dogbone was suppose to come with the new bolts as well my other mounts did or not? ...


 No, but we've provided the part numbers for the OEM bolts in each motor mount listing. Check out the product description on our website. :thumbup:


----------



## p[email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our XMas Shipping Promotion has ended!


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

I saw the bolt part numbers for the dog bone mount on the website. But do you have the part numbers for the bolts on the other mounts? I've probably already reused mine too many times. Thanks! 

Joe P. 

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

GTIXpress said:


> I saw the bolt part numbers for the dog bone mount on the website. But do you have the part numbers for the bolts on the other mounts? I've probably already reused mine too many times. Thanks!
> 
> Joe P.


Our complete replacement engine and transmission mounts come with new bolts. :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

GTIXpress said:


> I saw the bolt part numbers for the dog bone mount on the website. But do you have the part numbers for the bolts on the other mounts? I've probably already reused mine too many times. Thanks!
> 
> Joe P.
> 
> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


Check out the FAQ under 'motor mounts'. That may help you.


----------



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

Yesterday,I received this:



:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Gu4rDi4N said:


> Yesterday,I received this:
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Santa came early. :biggrinsanta:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our Black Forest The 13% Sale has ended!


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Finally pulled the trigger and ordered some, can't wait to get em installed!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Jake2k said:


> Finally pulled the trigger and ordered some, can't wait to get em installed!


 What took you so long!? :laugh: 
Enjoy & thanks for your business! :thumbup:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

poking around in my engine bay today, I admired the BFI mounts while I was in there :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Slimjimmn said:


> poking around in my engine bay today, I admired the BFI mounts while I was in there :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

For Golf IV 1.8T,are the same mounts BFI in 5s or 6s gearbox,no?



Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Gu4rDi4N said:


> For Golf IV 1.8T,are the same mounts BFI in 5s or 6s gearbox,no?


 Yes, same mounts for 5 & 6-speed vehicles. :thumbup:


----------



## artspeed (Dec 19, 2005)

I have the complete replacement Stage 1 mounts in my MK4 1.8T BT and love them.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

artspeed said:


> I have the complete replacement Stage 1 mounts in my MK4 1.8T BT and love them.


Thanks for your feedback! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## 1Sexy337 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey Pete @blackforrest quick question is there a difference between auto and manual trans n motor mounts?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

1Sexy337 said:


> Hey Pete @blackforrest quick question is there a difference between auto and manual trans n motor mounts?


The complete replacement transmission mounts fit manual transmissions only.
If you have an automatic transmission, you are only able to use the transmission inserts.


----------



## 1Sexy337 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you I have been asking around for over a year and no one could say for sure your the best how much are the stage one inserts just engine and trans?


----------



## JB#3709 (Apr 2, 2007)

when will you have the completely assembled engine and transmission mounts back in stock?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

1Sexy337 said:


> Thank you I have been asking around for over a year and no one could say for sure your the best how much are the stage one inserts just engine and trans?


You will still need a complete replacement _engine_ mount. The factory unit is hydraulic and cannot be disassembled.

Stage 1 Complete Replacement Engine Mount [4-cylinder] can be seen, HERE.
Stage 1 Transmission Inserts can be seen, HERE.



JB#3709 said:


> when will you have the completely assembled engine and transmission mounts back in stock?


More mounts are being assembled as I type this. :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

One thing that people should note regarding your mounts from my experience.

If your mounts were a bit worn out when you installed your 3" exhaust system then essentially...you installed and adjusted your system to the wrong angles because your engine was not sitting correctly.

When you replace your worn out mounts with new BFI mounts that hold the engine EXACTLY where it is supposed to be your exhaust may now rattle here and there especially back near the rear beam.

As such, when you install new BFI mounts on a car that has a large exhaust, plan on re-adjusting your exhaust system afterwards.

If you have an exhaust like the 42dd exhaust system that uses a gasket at every junction please call 42dd and order new gaskets. Your exhaust may not seal up nicely after you readjust because gaskets usually cannot be used twice.

:beer::beer::beer::beer:

Awesome product BFI. Just thought I'd give some advice to whoever wants to listen. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

groggory said:


> ... Awesome product BFI. Just thought I'd give some advice to whoever wants to listen. :thumbup:


Good advice. I personally hadn't thought of that. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

hey whats the size bolts for the tranny mount?opcorn:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Slimjimmn said:


> hey whats the size bolts for the tranny mount?opcorn:


Check the faq I think


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I forgot to ask. That bolt kit for the mounts you sell. Is it for all the bolts or just one mount for $30?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Slimjimmn said:


> I forgot to ask. That bolt kit for the mounts you sell. Is it for all the bolts or just one mount for $30?


 The bolt kit includes all of the bolts per mounts -- either engine or trans side. 
Choose from the drop down box what mount you need them for.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The bolt kit includes all of the bolts per mounts -- either engine or trans side.
> Choose from the drop down box what mount you need them for.


 Thanks. I ordered the trans kit for my clutch job this weekend. Get rid of my custom washer setup lol


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, got my stage 1 kit in and installed this past weekend. It wasn't too hard to do. The transmission mount was actually the hardest, as you've got to get the 3 bolts that are underneath the plastic wire tray. Had the bolts went in like they were supposed to, I could have been done within 2 hours (takes me a bit longer due to stuff that's in the way near the trans mount, like FMIC tubing, intake stuff, and my panzer skid plate). 

The difference is night and day. There was a lot of slop in my engine before the mounts, I would actually hear a clunk when shifting sometimes. These took that completely out of the picture. The shifting is a lot better, no slop at all. 

The only downside that I can think of is the vibration. It's showing me the age of the car, as everything is rattling. Oh well, just means I get to dig into the car a little more, and get that stuff fixed. 

Over all, I'd say this is a pretty good buy, and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

VWBugman00 said:


> ... The only downside that I can think of is the vibration. It's showing me the age of the car, as everything is rattling. Oh well, just means I get to dig into the car a little more, and get that stuff fixed.
> 
> Over all, I'd say this is a pretty good buy, and I'm very happy with it.


 Vibrations will subside after 100-500 miles of driving. Performance stays the same, but some of that missing comfort comes back.  

Thanks for the feedback too! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I have about 8000 miles on my mounts and she shakes pretty good like keys jingle at idle shake


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Slimjimmn said:


> I have about 8000 miles on my mounts and she shakes pretty good like keys jingle at idle shake


 I have Stage 1 mounts in my relatively stock 1.8T GLI and my keys don't shake. 
Granted, I only have a Swiss Army Knife, a bottle opener and my house key on it.  
Stage 1 mounts will transmit some vibes back through the steering wheel and strangely enough, through my driver side door panel at certain rpms. 
Otherwise, my car is comfortable by MK4 standards.


----------



## Vagrant1 (Jan 25, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> :wave:


Anymore sales coming up on these Pete?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Vagrant1 said:


> Anymore sales coming up on these Pete?


You'll have to come check us out at SOWO.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Just a FYI, I installed my new clutch kit with "single" mass flywheel and re-adjusted my mounts last weekend and it reduced my vibrations a TON but I still get some. So I am going to up the idle when I get a chance with my vag com. 

My DMF was so worn out it had to have been causing vibrations at idle.


----------



## Vagrant1 (Jan 25, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> You'll have to come check us out at SOWO.


Come to Wuste in Vegas and I'll visit you


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

After a short deliberation (local dealer offered them to me at an unbeatable price) I decided to get the stg1 mount n tranny inserts. BFI has detailed engine mount instructionson ther site, but not so fo the inserts. Here's a summary...

!. Remove all 5 bolts (3 of them underneath here)









2. Once out, the 4 rivets need to go. I used a hammer to get the base plate out. Hit it nicely. Then, with a dremel or similar eliminate them









3. Get everything out









4. Put everything back together, including the base plate. It will be taller, so dont worry. Once you torque it down it will look OEM

















5. Install everything else in reverse order. My time now to enjoy even more my 400whp


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

a4e3y5 said:


> After a short deliberation (local dealer offered them to me at an unbeatable price) I decided to get the stg1 mount n tranny inserts. BFI has detailed engine mount instructionson ther site, but not so fo the inserts. Here's a summary. ...


Thanks for the write up!! PM'd! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the write up!! PM'd! :thumbup::thumbup:


U r welcome, Pete. Install was easy n smooth. Car feels great n so far very content with the results. :beer:


----------



## B5Bombers (Aug 20, 2008)

have you had any reports of your green poly mounts falling apart?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

B5Bombers said:


> have you had any reports of your green poly mounts falling apart?


 The few inserts we've had problems with were subjected to some sort of chemical/fluid exposure - from what we could tell - which will make the poly harden and crumble shortly thereafter. 
From what I recall, we still replaced the inserts for those customers irregardless. :thumbup: 

With normal use, you should expect the inserts to last tens-of-thousands of miles. 
But keep in mind that our replacements wear out just like factory, rubber units would. 
They're not 'lifetime' parts and no enthusiast should expect them to last forever.


----------



## B5Bombers (Aug 20, 2008)

2 years old less than 6k miles revo tune and coil overs he drives his car like a old women, they crumbled in my hands as I removed them from his car.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

B5Bombers said:


> 2 years old less than 6k miles revo tune and coil overs he drives his car like a old women, they crumbled in my hands as I removed them from his car.


 What you're describing is atypical of our mounts; regardless of which stage. 
Sounds like these are not your mounts, so tell your friend to contact us.


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

just installed a set of these on my buddy's car ... Feels 10x better now!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

rains said:


> just installed a set of these on my buddy's car ... Feels 10x better now!


Appreciate the feedback. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our Christmas in July promotion has expired! Thanks for all your orders!


----------



## Jerm23MK4 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ordering my Stage 2 motor motor mount and transmission inserts tomorrow!


----------



## Jerm23MK4 (Sep 20, 2012)

Just got confirmation UPS delivered mine! can't wait to install them this weekend, good job on the fast delivery :thumbup:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Jerm23MK4 said:


> Just got confirmation UPS delivered mine! can't wait to install them this weekend, good job on the fast delivery :thumbup:


Appreciate the order. :wave:


----------



## Jerm23MK4 (Sep 20, 2012)

Install was easy as long as you have all tools that are recommended. Question Pete, what is the break in period for the stage 2 mounts and inserts? my car is rattling so much lol :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Jerm23MK4 said:


> ... Question Pete, what is the break in period for the stage 2 mounts and inserts? my car is rattling so much lol :laugh:


Stage 2 mounts are pretty stout, so there will always be *some* vibrations. 
However, after ~500 miles they'll break-in a bit and the harsher vibes will subside. :thumbup:


----------



## Jerm23MK4 (Sep 20, 2012)

Yea i figured as much, my car is pulling some much harder now though!!


----------



## Mr_Long (Dec 9, 2003)

I have mine on the mail......:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr_Long said:


> I have mine on the mail......:wave:


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

Purchased BFI stage 1 inserts for trans side and dogbone. Made an enormous difference in the amount of engine movement, guys. Great product!! Great price too. :thumbup:


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

My mounts failed because of the DMF. My clutch disk also failed because of the DMF. And then the transmission went too.....:banghead:
UPGRADE YOUR DMF TO SMF TODAY if you run anything more than stock boost or if your car is more than 100k..... mine was stage 2 with stock clutch setup and 120k!!!


----------



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

Good night ,

I have the car in the workshop for assembling different pieces, including full support transmission and the engine , BFI Stage 1.

Well I have a problem, my mechanic can not mount the transmission support because support does not reach the gearbox , missing about 1cm .

My mechanic having to modify slightly different details / things to support transmission put in place , and after all , the BFI support , fails to support the gearbox .

For now, the mechanic I had to reassemble the original bracket.

The engine , although he had not touched / tested .

What 's the problem? ? ?

I have a 2001 Golf IV 1.8T with 6-speed manual transmission .

He bought the kit engine / transmission specific to my car and 4Cyl .

In a while, my mechanic sent me the photos for whatsapp the problem and publishes here , to see if anyone can tell me what happens.

My mechanic remove a hooked piece of metal where the third screw from the original transmission , that piece of metal that is upstairs and has a triangular shape and is most normal screw . It is normal to have to do that ?

Greetings !

Note: Attached 3 photos of my supports and my car .



---

Pictures arrived of the problem:


----------



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Appreciated! :beer::beer:





black forest ind said:


> Santa came early. :biggrinsanta:





[email protected] said:


> Yes, same mounts for 5 & 6-speed vehicles. :thumbup:


Replies to my questions or comments in Page 10 about my BFI Stage 1 Kit


----------



## oscardiaz (May 31, 2013)

are you guys gonna do the black friday sale this year, i got a grocery list and need all the help i can get


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Gu4rDi4N said:


> Good night ,
> 
> I have the car in the workshop for assembling different pieces, including full support transmission and the engine , BFI Stage 1.
> 
> ...



Looks like the wrong mounts


----------



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Looks like the wrong mounts


No,are the corrects.

If you compare my pictures with BFI website pictures and descriptions, or in other website same as CTSTurbo you can look are the same.

In other forum said me: Is possible need mount first the engine mount and look gearbox support if is fine, and try again with transmission mount.

But i don´t know  And not is a cheap thing for not works fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Gu4rDi4N said:


> Replies to my questions or comments in Page 10 about my BFI Stage 1 Kit


Judging by the pictures you provided the trans just needs to be pushed over to match up with the mount. Once the factory mount comes out, the engine will move freely in the engine bay. This is why it's required that the engine be supported to prevent it from falling too far out of place or causing damage. Did you mechanic try moving the engine/trans bracket to line up with the transmission mount?

You may want to e-mail us at [email protected] so that the correct people can take a look at this.



[email protected] said:


> Looks like the wrong mounts


No, that's the correct transmission mount for MK4 manual transmission vehicle.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*promotion expired*


----------



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

Good news I have today!

In the forums I frequent, many advised me to lift the engine test well with a stand with chains. Releasing top and mounts both simultaneously.

As could be tilted a bit the engine being lifted underneath where the gearbox. And the original mounts also have a little leeway.

I talked to my mechanic and yesterday proved in this way and OK!

He says if they fit well, but they fit the millimeter 

Attached photos of how it has been more or less when mounted:


I knew you were the right mounts, because I much investigated by the network. But who knows ...

Well, solved 

I hope the mechanic runs the other mods soon and enjoy the car now!

Thanks and sorry for the inconvenience!

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Gu4rDi4N said:


> Good news I have today!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


That's great! :thumbup:

No worries, I'm glad it all worked out.

Pete
BFI


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

I have the bfi stage 1 dog mount. No problems here

reply typed by trained monkeys


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*promotion expired*


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

Installed another one of your green dogbone bushings. Good stuff. The first one lasted me 70K miles :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

STOICH said:


> Installed another one of your green dogbone bushings. Good stuff. The first one lasted me 70K miles :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------

